# Eagletac TX25C2 - Smaller Side Switch alternative to the popular GX25C2 MKII



## jcalvert (Dec 2, 2012)

Now up on Eagletac's website *here*. MSRP is the same as the G25C2 MKII at $109.00


*Also refer to *this thread* (post #76) for a significant product update of the *GS/SX/MX* series.*


----------



## kj2 (Dec 2, 2012)

Will keep an eye on this light


----------



## shelm (Dec 2, 2012)

I am not sure if i like this new model —i dont like the looks of the tailcap— but if i had to choose:

ZL SC600: 30mm x 25.4mm x 107mm, 87.2g, 750Lm OTF, 95.00$ Out of Stock
ET TX25: 31.5mm x 25mm x 120mm, 95g, 852Lm ANSI FL-1, 109$ Buy now

winner: ET


----------



## twl (Dec 2, 2012)

Definitely looks like direct competition against Zebralight SC600.

The look of that side switch worries me, because it sits up high like the old Zebralight switch that was a flawed design. I hope ET has done something to overcome that defect that Zebralight had, or they are going to go thru the same bad time.

On the other hand, the UI is VASTLY superior to Zebralight, so that is a BIG plus in its favor.
The ability to select the brightness on the head BEFORE turning the light on is a huge advancement over the Zebralight UI.

The extra hundred lumens over the Zebralight is fine to have, but that doesn't make a huge difference to me. But I REALLY like the fact that they have a regular beam type which should throw well(14k lux!), AND an optional diffuser filter which can quickly give you a flood beam, and they have other filters included in the optional kit too. I love the filter kit which screws on to the head in place of the normal bezel, just like a camera! Very cool! And the filter kit includes extra longer bodies for more batteries if you need long run time.

It does have the typical 3+ minute step-down, which doesn't thrill me, but it has come to be expected now. But, after going back and reading the programming features, it allows you to reduce the step-down amount to 10% instead of the default 25% step-down, which gives more flexibility than the Zebralight in that function too.
But, at 7 or 8 lumen low mode, it lacks the moonlight mode that many of the Zebralight fans swoon over. And the ET is more than a half-inch longer than the SC600, so the SC600 is a bit more compact.

All in all, I'd say this light has what it takes to take a good portion of the market away from Zebralight, UNLESS they have inherited the Zebralight curse with that side switch giving unwanted activation in the pocket. That's the only worry about this light.
Nearly everything else beats the SC600 flat out. This ET is a MUCH more refined and capable design, albeit slightly longer and no moonlight mode.
IF the switch is reliable, I'd buy this over the Zebralight SC600, if I were buying in that category.
But the switch IS a question mark that I'd need answered satisfactorily before buying.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 2, 2012)

Also keep a eye on the SX with 6AA batteries http://eagletac.com/html/s_series/ - Code name A6


----------



## jslacker (Dec 2, 2012)

Im new to the whole flashlight world and with my limited knowledge I can honestly say I dont know a heck of a lot about lights. That being said I was immediately drawn to this company, and I think this will be a good addition to their lineup offering a light that has a side button.


----------



## shelm (Dec 2, 2012)

twl said:


> Nearly everything else beats the SC600 flat out. This ET is a MUCH more refined and capable design, albeit slightly longer and no moonlight mode.



When spending ~100$ on a premium flashlight, i *really *appreciate being backed by 10yrs of warranty. That's what we love about *4Sevens *and their funtastic customer service.

And that's we love now about *Eagletac*.

Say the electronics fail after 3 years or the parasitic drain got worse over time .. then you simply drop ET a note, they may ask you to send in the light to one of the countless authorized dealers or directly to the China factory (at your cost, of course), and they ship out a repaired/refurbished/updated/latest/fully replaced/whatever unit to you.

Zebralight really needs to work on that. If they do, then i will stop opening silly ZL poll threads! :nana:


----------



## twl (Dec 2, 2012)

I expect this light to really cut into Zebralight sales.
It has some very nice features.


----------



## loquutis79 (Dec 2, 2012)

I like.


----------



## nitehead (Dec 2, 2012)

shelm said:


> Say the electronics fail after 3 years or the parasitic drain got worse over time ..





> _*Electronics*_, chargers and rechargeable batteries _*are covered for a period of 12 months*_ with purchase receipt.



(Warranty information, Eagletac website)


----------



## Bwolcott (Dec 2, 2012)

I like it but I hope they re think the price


----------



## BWX (Dec 2, 2012)

> "Output adjustable
> Twist the head to select between four output brightness levels. You can pre-select the desired output level before turning on the flashlight."



Twisty head to adjust output kills it for me. I need a button to push. Two handed brightness mode changes (or slow and awkward one handed twisty head) only is nonsense. I don't understand why these companies keep trying to reinvent the wheel. "Keep it simple stupid". "If it ain't brioke don't fix it".. etc etc.. 

If this was a clicky with a simple interface- like a Fenix LD20 or a Quark non tacticle or even the D25LC2 or a Spark sl6, etc.. I'd probably buy it as soon as possible. Twisty head only? Forget it!


----------



## twl (Dec 2, 2012)

BWX said:


> Twisty head to adjust output kills it for me. I need a button to push. Two handed brightness mode changes (or slow and awkward one handed twisty head) only is nonsense. I don't understand why these companies keep trying to reinvent the wheel. "Keep it simple stupid". "If it ain't brioke don't fix it".. etc etc..
> 
> If this was a clicky with a simple interface- like a Fenix LD20 or a Quark non tacticle or even the D25LC2 or a Spark sl6, etc.. I'd probably buy it as soon as possible. Twisty head only? Forget it!



This is understandable, but I expect that you'll find that there's a large segment of the flashlight buying public that feels exactly the opposite.
They want to be able to pre-select the level at which the light turns on, before they turn it on, and have a predictable and reliable direct access to ANY of the available selectable levels of light they want with only one click.


No clicky UI can ever provide that, unless it's single mode. The clicky UI ensures that the light will turn on in the mode that you DON'T want most of the time, and you have to click through any number of unwanted modes until you get where you want to be.

Many people will embrace this, and others can remain with their clicking and cycling around thru all the modes.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Dec 2, 2012)

It has 100 lumen over the ZL...but the IU requires two hands from the looks of it. Also there is a big gap in output between 388 and 7 lumen. 7 seems to low for many tasks...388...to high...short run time. 

I like that you can add an additional extender and batt...double the run time. I like the longer throw ability. I like the extra 100 lumen. I would rather have a IU like the Olight S10~S20...with the memory.


----------



## shelm (Dec 2, 2012)

nitehead said:


> (Warranty information, Eagletac website)



Does the flashlight have user-replaceable LED-modules?
I thought that was the hallmark feature of Eagletac lights!!


----------



## BWX (Dec 2, 2012)

twl said:


> This is understandable, but I expect that you'll find that there's a large segment of the flashlight buying public that feels exactly the opposite.
> They want to be able to pre-select the level at which the light turns on, before they turn it on, and have a predictable and reliable direct access to ANY of the available selectable levels of light they want with only one click.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but you can just click two times in .4 sec to get to med or whatever.. Just saying. I have an X-Tar S1 for example- and it is a big light with a big magnetic ring for modes. And that is fine with a big light like that, but for a little one handed light? Come on..


----------



## twl (Dec 2, 2012)

Different strokes for different folks.
This light will provide a great alternative to the Zebralight SC600 for people who want reliable direct access to all levels with this ET UI.

However, the jury is still out on that ET TX25C2 side switch that looks suspiciously like the one that afflicted the original Zebralights.


----------



## TMCGLASSON36 (Dec 2, 2012)

Just when I thought I was done for awhile. The switch does look alittle high than need be, but I can't see putting this in my pocket ,so accidental activation doesn't look to be an issue. The twist adjustable levels I really like. I have the G25C2 MKII 1030 and I use it everyday and man does it got throw. IG says cooming soon. I'm in.


----------



## BWX (Dec 3, 2012)

I am looking for a replacement for my Eagletac D25LC2, and this would be good, but I think I'm just going to wait for the ZLSC600 mk2..



> Dec 2, 2012: We will release an SC600 MkII next month to replace this one and half year old design. Main improvements include:
> 1. 900Lm max ANSI (SC600's 750Lm rating is based on T6 LEDs. Most SC600s shipped actually come with U2 LEDs)
> 2. programmable M and L (similar to the H502 and SC52) and much longer runtimes.
> 3. Total length 101.6mm (5.4mm shorter) and lighter.
> 4. Battery indicator, similar to the H502 and SC52.


----------



## shelm (Dec 3, 2012)

BWX said:


> I am looking for a replacement for my Eagletac D25LC2, and this would be good, but I think I'm just going to wait for the ZLSC600 mk2..
> 
> 
> > Dec 2, 2012: We will release an SC600 MkII next month to replace this one and half year old design. Main improvements include:
> ...



okok, forget the PD32UE - i never liked its weight and dimensions anyway!! - and forget also this TX25C2. I am canceling the PD32UE order, i also canceled the SC52 order in favor of the D25A Ti II XP-G2 (the best LED for small reflectors!), for my 1x18650 needs this improved SC600 will do it then!

i love improved designs. I dont call the PD32 S2 -> PD32UE progression an overall improvement of design.

oops. i am in the wrong thread, sorry!!


----------



## BWX (Dec 3, 2012)

shelm said:


> okok, forget the PD32UE - i never liked its weight and dimensions anyway!! - and forget also this TX25C2. I am canceling the PD32UE order, i also canceled the SC52 order in favor of the D25A Ti II XP-G2 (the best LED for small reflectors!), for my 1x18650 needs this improved SC600 will do it then!
> 
> i love improved designs. I dont call the PD32 S2 -> PD32UE progression an overall improvement of design.
> 
> oops. i am in the wrong thread, sorry!!



When people say XP-G2 are they just talking about the XP-G S2?


----------



## shelm (Dec 3, 2012)

BWX said:


> When people say XP-G2 are they just talking about the XP-G S2?



i dont think so. not on cpf, not among flashaholics 

XP-G R4 CW -> XP-G R5 CW -> XP-G S2 CW -> XP-G2 (=XP-G2 R5 CW)

XP-G2 is the 2nd gen of XP-G's.

we all want it.

Quark has it, Eagletac has it, Zebralight announced it for the SC52. 

And Fenix is a joke.


----------



## jerelect (Dec 3, 2012)

but what about this Zebralight update? ZebraLight SC600 MkII.


----------



## twl (Dec 3, 2012)

jerelect said:


> but what about this Zebralight update? ZebraLight SC600 MkII.



It's very interesting.
It's about the equal of the TX25C2 in power output.
So, that leaves the difference in the different types of UI, and the Zebralight is now even a bit more shorter than the ET than it previously was.
And the fact that the ET has a strong throw with 14k lux, and the SC600 doesn 't.

Basically, they are chasing each other with the latest bins of XML and pushing them with more current to attract consumer attention in the Lumen War.


----------



## BWX (Dec 3, 2012)

I like the lumen war.



shelm said:


> i dont think so. not on cpf, not among flashaholics
> 
> XP-G R4 CW -> XP-G R5 CW -> XP-G S2 CW -> XP-G2 (=XP-G2 R5 CW)
> 
> ...





Oh ok.. I thought there was a different new XP-G - I almsot got that Eagletac D25 that has 483 lumens with an XPG last night.. but I wasn't sure which emitter it was using.
It just says "D25LC2 Clicky XP-G " Doesn't say XP-G2. 
Our Price: $56.90 on that eagletac-usa retailer site..


----------



## shelm (Dec 3, 2012)

BWX said:


> Oh ok.. I thought there was a different new XP-G



XP-G and XP-G2 are totally different


----------



## BullsEyeLantern (Dec 3, 2012)

I'll be picking this one up. I have the G25C2 original version and love it. This is my excuse to get another 1-2 18650 EagleTac without having to go to the MK II version of the G25C2.


----------



## twl (Dec 15, 2012)

I noticed that this light is listed as "Sold Out" on the Eagletac North American Distributors website.

Hopefully this light will be in stock soon.

This is a real solid alternative to the Zebralight SC600 Mk2, and it even has a better UI which allows you to pre-select the brightness BEFORE you turn on the light!
No more of those nasty Zebralight surprises of Turbo instead of moonlight in the middle of the night!


----------



## shelm (Dec 15, 2012)

twl said:


> This is a real solid alternative to the *Zebralight SC600 Mk2*,



Another competitor is the new *Nitecore EC25* "Cobra" (1x18650) from their popular Nitecore Explorer series. By the time the *TX25C2 *becomes available, maybe Fenix has something to offer to, a new *PD33 *light with XM-L2 LED or so.

In any case Fenix, Eagletac, Nitecore and Zebralight .. these are the ones to keep an eye on.


----------



## twl (Dec 15, 2012)

shelm said:


> Another competitor is the new *Nitecore EC25* "Cobra" (1x18650) from their popular Nitecore Explorer series. By the time the *TX25C2 *becomes available, maybe Fenix has something to offer to, a new *PD33 *light with XM-L2 LED or so.
> 
> In any case Fenix, Eagletac, Nitecore and Zebralight .. these are the ones to keep an eye on.



I like the Eagletac TX25C2 because it is right there at the top lumens with the other two, and it is somewhat shorter than the EC25 by Nitecore, but somewhat longer than the SC600, but it has that "pre-selector" UI function that gives turn on at whatever brightness mode is wanted, without cycling thru any other modes to get there.
So, it's in the middle ground for size, essentially equal for brightness, and has the unique and advanced pre-selector UI that I think is the way of the future.
No more clicking around to get the mode you want, AFTER you've already put the light on. With the TX25C2 you get to set the mode you want BEFORE you turn it on. This is a BIG advancement in UI.

I have no idea what a new PD33 will be like, but I'll bet it will be in the running with these others, too.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow, this light looks great.
It's got a really good clip too.
This thread will be so much better with some pics!

Eagletac TX25C2 XMLU2 18650 4.7" 1.25" 120mm 31mm 14000.lux 850.lumen












Eagletac TX25C XMLU2 18650 4.7" 1.25" 120mm 31mm 14000.lux 850.lumen
vs
Nitecore EC25 XMLU2 18650 5" 1.3" 128mm 34mm 12000.lux 860.lumen


----------



## TMCGLASSON36 (Dec 17, 2012)

Preorder is up at LJ. Shipping starts 12/30/12. Got mine coming!


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 17, 2012)

TMCGLASSON36 said:


> Preorder is up at LJ. Shipping starts 12/30/12. Got mine coming!


 
I'm going to order one.
Where does it indicate when shipping starts?

Edit: Front page


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Dec 21, 2012)

Can anyone further explain how the UI works please?


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 21, 2012)

Southpaw1925 said:


> Can anyone further explain how the UI works please?


 
Nobody has one yet, but I will next week.
Here is what is listed for the UI.
It looks similar to other Eagletacs.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 23, 2012)

This UI is rubbish. Modes spacing to be precise. You can have either 658-388-7lm or 658-172lm-strobo combination. One without low mode, the other one with huge step between 7 and 388 lumens.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 23, 2012)

phantom23 said:


> This UI is rubbish. Modes spacing to be precise. You can have either 658-388-7lm or 658-172lm-strobo combination. One without low mode, the other one with huge step between 7 and 388 lumens.



It is a disappointment, but I'm still getting one.
I tend to use low or turbo on my lights, so it's almost good enough.
My preference would have been 5-100-850 lumens.
So a 7-172-850 would have been great for me.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Dec 25, 2012)

You know the only thing i dont like about this new eagletac is that it seems too expensive. 

Would have been justifiable if it had ground-breaking tech that no other light in its category can match. If this was selling in the 60-dollar range or at most the low 70's range (like the EC25) I would get it in a heartbeat. But at 109? No thank you. I'll get a bigger/brighter light if i was paying that much for it.

This light is a no-go. Can't wait to receive my EC25!


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 25, 2012)

roadkill1109 said:


> You know the only thing i dont like about this new eagletac is that it seems too expensive.
> 
> Would have been justifiable if it had ground-breaking tech that no other light in its category can match. If this was selling in the 60-dollar range or at most the low 70's range (like the EC25) I would get it in a heartbeat. But at 109? No thank you. I'll get a bigger/brighter light if i was paying that much for it.
> 
> This light is a no-go. Can't wait to receive my EC25!



I paid $80 for mine with discount code. 
That is around the right price for a light of this caliber.
I don't think a $10 difference is worth getting an inferior light. 

Just watch out that pocket clip doesn't pop off and poke somebody's eye out!


----------



## twl (Dec 26, 2012)

The spacing could be better, but it's really not all that bad. 

IMO, the purpose for their modes is to have the Medium serving as the highest you'll normally use, and the High/Turbo are for the infrequent times that you need to see out further in the distance. The 388 lumens medium is as much as many other lights have on High, so it can match many other lights with just its Medium mode.
This saves battery power, so you can get longer run times, but still get just as much light as many other 6P size lights, and you still can go up to the max power if you need to.
As for the Low setting, about 7 lumens is sufficient for general navigation on a path or in camp or in a tent, for most of those kinds of purposes that Low is used for. 

So, you have a relatively Low setting for close-up personal lighting use, and then you have a powerful medium that's as good as many other lights on High. Then you have the "big guns" of High and Turbo to use if you really need to. And you can direct access your desired turn-on mode from the Off position, so you theoretically will never have it come on at the wrong brightness.

While this UI is not optimal for those who want 29 different settings to play around with like a toy, it gets the job done, and it does have the direct access UI.

I do agree about the cost being a lot, but I feel the same way about all the competing lights from China being way overpriced for what they are too.


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 26, 2012)

twl said:


> The spacing could be better, but it's really not all that bad.
> 
> IMO, the purpose for their modes is to have the Medium serving as the highest you'll normally use, and the High/Turbo are for the infrequent times that you need to see out further in the distance. The 388 lumens medium is as much as many other lights have on High, so it can match many other lights with just its Medium mode.
> This saves battery power, so you can get longer run times, but still get just as much light as many other 6P size lights, and you still can go up to the max power if you need to.
> ...




The nice thing about all that, is that if you are patient...the light you love now but think is too expensive will, within a few months, be either cheaper or challenged by another less expensive or better performing light.


----------



## thijsco19 (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## y2kcamaross (Jan 17, 2013)

I see that this used to be listed at 850 lumens, now eagletac lists it at 1030 lumens, did they already change it up or just label it differently?


----------



## toysareforboys (Jan 17, 2013)

twl said:


> On the other hand, the UI is VASTLY superior to Zebralight, so that is a BIG plus in its favor.
> The ability to select the brightness on the head BEFORE turning the light on is a huge advancement over the Zebralight UI.


With my SC600 I can turn it on directly into which ever one of two modes I program it to? I have it set so I can turn it on directly into turbo mode for "bumps in the night", or turn it directly on into moonlight mode for night time bathroom trips without waking up the GF. That's all I've ever needed out of a flashlight!

If you want you can turn it on in moonlight mode, and it's a simple double click for a little more output?!

-Jamie M.


----------



## thijsco19 (Jan 18, 2013)

y2kcamaross said:


> I see that this used to be listed at 850 lumens, now eagletac lists it at 1030 lumens, did they already change it up or just label it differently?


It is listed as 852 ANSI lumen, and 1030 LED lumen.
The ansi lumen is the lumen that 'leaves' the light, so called OTF (Out The Front). If you compare flashlights you should only look at the ASNI numbers.


----------



## twl (Jan 18, 2013)

toysareforboys said:


> With my SC600 I can turn it on directly into which ever one of two modes I program it to? I have it set so I can turn it on directly into turbo mode for "bumps in the night", or turn it directly on into moonlight mode for night time bathroom trips without waking up the GF. That's all I've ever needed out of a flashlight!
> 
> If you want you can turn it on in moonlight mode, and it's a simple double click for a little more output?!
> 
> -Jamie M.



With this you can pre-select any mode before you turn it on, on the go, anytime you want, without any programming. 

Of course, different strokes for different folks, and all that.


----------



## Roger Sully (Jan 18, 2013)

Mine arrived last night and so far I'm liking it! The UI is not as bad as I thought initially. I am able to switch between modes using one hand effortlessly.


----------



## LEDburn (Jan 18, 2013)

twl said:


> I noticed that this light is listed as "Sold Out" on the Eagletac North American Distributors website.
> 
> Hopefully this light will be in stock soon.
> 
> ...



Yeah, there wont be any surprises at all. You will be guaranteed to hurt your eyes EVERY SINGLE TIME cause there isn't even moonlight mode on this piece of garbage. 

Sorry, but low and high are the two most commonly used modes for most people. Fact.
No low (and by that I mean something that will not kill your eyes when first awoken from deep sleep) is simply a no go. 

Keep bashing Zebralight, twl :fail:


----------



## twl (Jan 18, 2013)

LEDburn said:


> Yeah, there wont be any surprises at all. You will be guaranteed to hurt your eyes EVERY SINGLE TIME cause there isn't even moonlight mode on this piece of garbage.
> 
> Sorry, but low and high are the two most commonly used modes for most people. Fact.
> No low (and by that I mean something that will not kill your eyes when first awoken from deep sleep) is simply a no go.
> ...



No bashes come from me. Only absolute indisputable fact. I called this light a real alternative to the ZL, which it absolutely is.
I referenced the multiple ZL user postings of random accidental Turbo turn-ons in the middle of the night, which I NEVER claimed, but only refer to actual user reports/comments posted on CPF by ZL owners themselves. 
I have never called any light "garbage" on this forum.
But YOU did. And now it's recorded for posterity right here in the quote for all to see.

Now, getting back on the topic, I maintain that this light has an excellent feature set and output, and is one of the top choices in its class. Not everyone is interested in having moonlight modes, and some people actually consider owning light brands besides ZL.


----------



## twl (Jan 18, 2013)

Deleted.
Double post


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jan 18, 2013)

LEDburn said:


> Yeah, there wont be any surprises at all. You will be guaranteed to hurt your eyes EVERY SINGLE TIME cause there isn't even moonlight mode on this piece of garbage.



It's really disrespectful to call something garbage to other members who like this light. You've made your point, move on.


----------



## jbrett14 (Jan 21, 2013)

So, how exactly does the UI work?

Can the light be turned on in it's highest mode right away, without twisting?

Is accidental activation a problem?


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 21, 2013)

My favorite IC is the S10~S20 Baton lights. Direct access to moon mode...memory...bumps up then back down...low, medium, high, medium, low. Found it great in real world practice. Press and hold from off...moonlight.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 21, 2013)

thijsco19 said:


>




Looks like it does take two hands to operate. Nice that it has a moon mode...bright from what I can tell...very nice. !0 year warranty. Although...in 5 years it would probably be sitting in a drawer...while we play with our new 2000 lumen mini 123 bat models.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 21, 2013)

Here is another vid of it... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo1Lu_f9doU


----------



## Darkmoonsun (Jan 22, 2013)

I received two Tx25C2 recently and my impressions so far...

PROS:
1. Really like the quality and amount of light coming out of it (bare in mind i am new to flashlights)

2. Has pretty good throw 

3. the low isn't very low and can be a bit too high at night time for my eyes when I just wake up

CONS:
1. belt clip issues. I sent an email to the place i purchased it from complaining about the belt clip position was in a different position on each of the lights I have received relative to the on/off button. The response back was that they have already notified the Eagletac about their quality control on the belt clip. The belt clip is removable but NOT moveable! So I have one light with the belt clip in a good position and another in an non ideal position relative to the on/off button. oh well......

2. The button is VERY firm to press and my wife struggles to press it easily.


----------



## herosemblem (Jan 23, 2013)

LEDburn said:


> ...Sorry, but low and high are the two most commonly used modes for most people. Fact. ...



Any evidence?


----------



## BWX (Jan 23, 2013)

I mostly use medium...


----------



## jbrett14 (Jan 24, 2013)

Is accidental activation a problem?


----------



## Darkmoonsun (Jan 26, 2013)

Accidental activation is not an issue for me with how firmly I need to press.


----------



## mcnair55 (Jan 27, 2013)

shelm said:


> When spending ~100$ on a premium flashlight, i *really *appreciate being backed by 10yrs of warranty. That's what we love about *4Sevens *and their funtastic customer service.
> 
> And that's we love now about *Eagletac*.
> 
> ...




From the manual


----------



## shelm (Jan 27, 2013)

quote begin-"Electronics, chargers and rechargeable batteries are covered .. "-quote end
i know ET produces rechargeable batteries, for example the green label ET 3400 based on NCR18650B.
I have yet to see ET branded chargers, stand-alone products.
What kind of electronics products are they referring to? Cant be the flashlights. Because the warranty text above my quote *is* for the flashlights.

you cant write "_Warranty Terms for this flashlight. The flashlight product has a warranty period of 10yrs. But the flashlight product has a 1yr warranty period._" 

can you? :fail:


----------



## thijsco19 (Jan 27, 2013)

shelm said:


> quote begin-"Electronics, chargers and rechargeable batteries are covered .. "-quote end
> i know ET produces rechargeable batteries, for example the green label ET 3400 based on NCR18650B.
> *I have yet to see ET branded chargers, stand-alone products.*
> What kind of electronics products are they referring to? Cant be the flashlights. Because the warranty text above my quote *is* for the flashlights.
> ...


With there new LEO series (rechargeable sereis) they now have chargers. I dont know of these are ET branded or not. Examble : click, and they also have car adapters.


*"from defects in workmanship and materials."
*
And with the electronics I think they mean the electronics in the flashlight, just the mechanical part of the flashlight is covered with a 120 months period.


----------



## shelm (Jan 27, 2013)

thijsco19 said:


> just the mechanical part of the flashlight is covered with a 120 months period.



what would that be in particular??
the body, the tail assembly, switch, rubber boot, threads, that's it then?

i know that the glass lens isnt covered. and an aluminum reflector wont fail or turn bad after 10 yrs.

looks like 4sevens warranty is superior to ET!!


----------



## thijsco19 (Jan 27, 2013)

I guess, I dont know. This is what in understand from the pic from the manual.
Well you can send eagletac an email to get this clear.

One thing, I'm nog really in to the warrenty. If I'm gonna purchase a flashlight I'm not gonna judge on the warrenty. But he who am I?


----------



## duro (Jan 27, 2013)

Where is the neutral???


----------



## admarsio (Feb 10, 2013)

twl said:


> Different strokes for different folks.
> This light will provide a great alternative to the Zebralight SC600 for people who want reliable direct access to all levels with this ET UI.
> 
> However, the jury is still out on that ET TX25C2 side switch that looks suspiciously like the one that afflicted the original Zebralights.




Hi everybody. I'm new here and my english is...basic. About the side switch: it works great. Hard enough to push to avoid accidental activation in the pocket.And smooth enough to ensure a comfortable use. Great light, powerful,compact,well built.


----------



## tatopus (Feb 25, 2013)

*TX25C2 u2 & t6*


----------



## thijsco19 (Feb 25, 2013)

Very nice!

But..But.. NVM it's useless to ask to a flashaholic 

You've got some more pictures?




admarsio said:


> Hi everybody. I'm new here and my english is...basic. About the side switch: it works great. Hard enough to push to avoid accidental activation in the pocket.And smooth enough to ensure a comfortable use. Great light, powerful,compact,well built.


That would be very nice for an EDC light. No accidently activation in the pocket.


----------



## EPVQ30 (Feb 25, 2013)

i own the p the g and the d. the t would juts put everytihng else in the drawer.. just might get it after some heavy duty reviews. much better looiking than the ZL.


----------



## markr6 (Feb 26, 2013)

I would definitely buy this over the SC600 if I could easily include the *medium *setting in Regular mode (1180-910/557/*248*/8). The gap between 8lm and 557lm is way too large. As it stands it's not easily accessible and I would like to avoid getting carpal tunnel by turning the head back and forth 5,824,569 times within a second like an idiot (who comes up with this crap?)

Otherwise I love the looks, warranty, clip, side switch, momentary (HUGE selling point for me), and neutral tint. I could probably live without a moonlight mode but would miss it. SO CLOSE!


----------



## Sh3ngLong (Feb 28, 2013)

I've read that Selfbuilt will be releasing a review of the XM-L2 U2 version of this light soon (the one with 965 ANSI). So does this mean the XM-L2 version is out already? If so, where can I order it? All I've been seeing is the XM-L U2 version (the one with 825 ANSI). 

TIA

Edit: Nevermind. I guess it's not out yet.


----------



## kengps (Mar 6, 2013)

Is it only me who wonders why everyone compares this light to a Zebralight SC600? This is a 15,800 lux thrower. Zebralight is about 5500? The first thing I consider with a light purchase is the beam type. I see no similarity in the SC600 beam and the Eagletac's at all. I would never consider them to be competing products.


----------



## Croquette (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a TX25C2 with the neutral white cree XML T6 for three weeks now and I'm very pleased with it. The only problem i meet sometimes is that the light flickers for 4 or five seconds and then turn off. The problem disappear if I clean all the contacts including battery positive top and the head contacts of the light. I have to do this every 20 or 30 mode changing.


----------



## markr6 (Mar 6, 2013)

kengps said:


> Is it only me who wonders why everyone compares this light to a Zebralight SC600? This is a 15,800 lux thrower. Zebralight is about 5500? The first thing I consider with a light purchase is the beam type. I see no similarity in the SC600 beam and the Eagletac's at all. I would never consider them to be competing products.



Probably subjective depending on the person and what they're looking for, but I'm guessing relative size, max lumens, UI somewhat similar (maybe a stretch), side switch, same battery, and with the neutral tint you're getting closer to the ZL, but not quite.

Beam? I seem to always flood them out with d-c-fix anyway since this fits most of my applications. For me, I'm 50/50 on either one but the ZL moonlight mode can be the selling point for some, including myself.

p.s. also, the prices are about the same


----------



## GordoJones88 (Mar 6, 2013)

Croquette said:


> I have a TX25C2 with the neutral white cree XML T6 for three weeks now and I'm very pleased with it. The only problem i meet sometimes is that the light flickers for 4 or five seconds and then turn off. The problem disappear if I clean all the contacts including battery positive top and the head contacts of the light. I have to do this every 20 or 30 mode changing.


 
It could be the pocket clip has been slightly screwed upwards causing intermittent battery contact.


----------



## Croquette (Mar 7, 2013)

It's true that I do not let the pocket clip on the light and that the pocket ring didn't stay well screwed. Maybe I should try with the pocket clip on it, it's a good point.

Thank you.


----------



## kengps (Mar 8, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Probably subjective depending on the person and what they're looking for, but I'm guessing relative size, max lumens, UI somewhat similar (maybe a stretch), side switch, same battery, and with the neutral tint you're getting closer to the ZL, but not quite.
> 
> Beam? I seem to always flood them out with d-c-fix anyway since this fits most of my applications. For me, I'm 50/50 on either one but the ZL moonlight mode can be the selling point for some, including myself.
> 
> p.s. also, the prices are about the same



Well if you Diffuse the beam that makes my point mute. But you cannot otherwise compare a Flood light to a thrower. They are simply two different category lights. If you want a thrower light you don't go comparing the "Lumen output" of the light and "Battery type" as a start. It would be like comparing a Ford Super-duty truck to a BMW M3 by saying "They have the same Horsepower, and a V-8 motor. So, I think I'll take the tow-truck to the track because it has a lower idle"


----------



## Przemo(c) (Mar 10, 2013)

Hmmm, looks like a dilemma for me now to choose between Eagletac TX25C2 and Nitecore EC25...


----------



## kengps (Mar 10, 2013)

I received an EC25 last week, and I hate it. Camera style shutter switches should stay on Camera's IMHO. As soon as the new TX25C2 is out I'm gonna try that.


----------



## kengps (Mar 12, 2013)

So I just seen in another thread the new XM-L2 version of TX25C2 is gonna be out around the 21st or so. Any dealers have a Pre-Order going? Who sells these at discount to CPF members?


----------



## markr6 (Mar 12, 2013)

Can someone that owns this comment on the *mode spacing of 8lm and 557lm in Regular mode*? I don't want to bash it before I try it, but that just seems too far apart for me. Other than that, it looks like a perfect light.


----------



## henry1960 (Mar 12, 2013)

markr6 said:


> *mode spacing of 8lm and 557lm in Regular mode* Other than that, it looks like a perfect light.




I Think you mean 490lm/7lm on regular mode. But i do agree with you on the far apart diffrence. If they had it like the G25C2 MKII...1030/475/91/8lm I would also buy this light in a min..


----------



## kengps (Mar 15, 2013)

Well.... it is a "Tactical" series light. From what I read Police officers want a low for close up ticket writing, paper work etc. And a High. Perhaps one of the non-Tactical series General Purpose lights would be better for you all. Personally I like the very low and a maximum high for outdoor night walking. I rarely use anything but low and high.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 16, 2013)

My reviews is now up:

Eagletac TX25C2 (XM-L2 1x18650 2xCR123A/RCR) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSHOTS+ 

:wave:


----------



## jhc37013 (Mar 21, 2013)

selfbuilt said:


> My reviews is now up:
> 
> Eagletac TX25C2 (XM-L2 1x18650 2xCR123A/RCR) Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSHOTS+
> 
> :wave:



Another good review from you selfbuilt much appreciated I'm going to order this light as soon as I can find the XM-L2 version, the lux readings kind of surprised me. I do wish the outputs was more controlled by the switch rather than twisting the head but I can see the benefit of pre-selecting the output before turn on, I also like the instant momentary on to turbo from any output while turned on without changing the output your on.


----------



## tatopus (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Backpacker (Sep 2, 2013)

Is that the (2 x CR123) "magazine" in the above pic? Is it included with the TX25C2?


----------



## kengps (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes. It comes with the light.


----------



## shelm (Sep 3, 2013)

Yes it does and it should.

If it's missing in your package, then it's ..erh.. missing.


----------



## thijsco19 (Sep 24, 2013)

It's a couple months after the release and I want to know, what do you think of the light right now?
Is it still a good light that you use all day?
Is the mode spacing a problem or do you find it good enough?

I'm was just looking for a flashlight (not planning to buy it right now), and I'm a fan of eagletac. It's a good brand and almost the only 'known brand' that is sold here as far as I know.

I was always looking at the eagletac G25C2, but now I looked at the TX25C2.
One of the big problems is the mode spacing, so any opinions here?


----------



## GordoJones88 (Sep 25, 2013)

I've been EDCing my TX25C2 since February. I keep it clipped to the inside of my front pants pocket everyday and everywhere I go. It is bigger than most EDCs, but the benefit is having 20,000 lux in your pocket. I use 1000 lumen Turbo mode 95% of the time, 10 lumen mode about 5% of the time. I would have liked a 100 lumen Medium mode instead of the 400 lumen Medium mode, but it really wouldn't affect how I use the light much. The mode spacing is fine for me. I use mine for nightly unleashed dog walks in the fields where extra throw comes in handy.

The biggest problem I have with the light since I got it is that I haven't found anything better, so I haven't been able to buy a new light now for 6 months.

I highly recommend getting 2 good batteries for it like Eagletac 3400 mAh 18650s. I keep one charged up while I'm using the other, very convenient.


----------



## BLUE LED (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't have that problem because I consider the TX25C2 XM-L2 U2 to be the best in it's class. Therefore I buy other lights both bigger and smaller.


----------



## thijsco19 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you GordoJones88 for your opinion/small review.

I would keep this light in my mind for when I got some money .


----------



## Mr. Tone (Oct 2, 2013)

I just got this light today. It is very impressive and even more compact than I thought it would be. This is very bright, has a great UI, and just an overall well thought out design. Another great light by Eagletac!:twothumbs Eagletac has become my favorite brand. Many of their lights have exactly the features I desire and they also provide neutral tints on all their models. That is very important because I simply will not buy cool white lights anymore. In the last few months I have bought 7 Eagletac lights!


----------



## Lurveleven (Oct 3, 2013)

Mr. Tone said:


> Eagletac has become my favorite brand.


Mine to.


Mr. Tone said:


> Many of their lights have exactly the features I desire and they also provide neutral tints on all their models. That is very important because I simply will not buy cool white lights anymore. In the last few months I have bought 7 Eagletac lights!


I have noticed that their naturals are less warm than what other brands sell as natural, which is good IMO. However, their cool lights I find much colder and blue than what many other brands sell as cool lights, so I'm not such a big fan of their cool lights, while I find some cool lights from other brands OK.


----------



## ozzie_c_cobblepot (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi, this is my first post. I like the TX25C2 UI over the SC600 first and foremost because of lendability. If it is on some level, you lend to someone, it is as simple as "press for on" and then "press for off". The flexibility and awesome range of the SC600 come at too high a cost, IMO, on UI complexity. Let's say your preferred level is medium, then you're always long clicking or double clicking to turn it on. Not so simple, and not lendable.

My dream UI is of the TX25C2, but with the sub level double-click switching of the SC600. Head selector for level, which frees up the "long press when off" to be momentary on, and long press while on to be momentary turbo. I also kind of like the double click and hold while on to be momentary strobe. But the TX25C2 really needs moonlight, and some mid range (100-200 or so) for flexibility.

I like the 18650 small form factor with electronic side switch, for easy usage during use when out and about. But I can't rationalize getting either one at this point because of their respective shortcomings.

More than anything, I wish ZL would offer an SC600 without their Apple-like insistence that everything be accessible from a single button, and embrace the head selector and momentary capabilities of EagleTac.

Thanks for reading!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

